
There are copying, and there are shameless rip-offs - buddhika
https://medium.com/@prabhaths/invoicely-a-hiveage-rip-off-b92fa411a2bb#.zbx1096o0
======
gnufoo
I’m an Invoiceable customer who ended up at Invoicely when they forced the
migration upon us. Apart from the obvious issue with ripping off Hiveage
(which I have commented on elsewhere), the way they handled the move was also
horrendous.

There was no communication whatsoever about moving to a new system: I only got
to know about the need to adopt this new tool when I tried to log in and was
redirected to the new site. The data import process was buggy and I ended up
with inaccurate reports.

I stumbled on Hiveage when I was looking for alternatives. What a surprise
that was.

------
dataentryagency
Wow! The logo of invoicely.com looks similar to that of freelancer.com as
well.

